# A tarallucci e vino



## itañola

Como traducirían "a traluuci e vino" 
Comprendo el significado de la frase, pero necesitaría un equivalente en español

Gracias


----------



## Necsus

itañola said:


> Como traducirían "a *tarallucci *e vino"


Ciao, itañola. Il Tam Laura lo traduce così:
*finire a tarallucci e vino*: acabar a partir un piñón.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

itañola said:


> Como traducirían "a traluuci e vino"


Devi inserire la frase in un contesto, visto che da sola non vuol dire nulla


----------



## itañola

è il titolo di un capitolo: L'amore non è quello "a tralluci e vino": i buonisti e i colpevolisti


----------



## Necsus

itañola said:


> è il titolo di un capitolo: L'amore non è quello "a *tarallucci *e vino": i buonisti e i colpevolisti


Ciao, itañola. Un capitolo di cosa? Di cosa stiamo parlando? Contesto sono anche queste informazioni.

Comunque questo è il significato della frase in italiano (Gabrielli):
|| _fig., scherz._ *Finire a tarallucci e vino*, comporre un dissidio con un compromesso di basso livello o con una riconciliazione plateale, con ostentazioni di amicizia e sim.


----------



## itañola

Ciao Necsus, si tratta di un libro sulle costellazioni familiari (psicologia sistemica) 
Capisco il senso della frase, cercavo magari una frase simile in spagnolo. 

Grazie per il feedback


----------



## Necsus

Prego.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Un poco a martillazos, pero tal vez quepa "pan y cebollas" por eso de "Contigo pan y cebolla".


----------



## itañola

Kaxgufen said:


> Un poco a martillazos, pero tal vez quepa "pan y cebollas" por eso de "Contigo pan y cebolla".


Kaxgufen : mil gracias, es una buena opción!!! Ese tipo de expresión buscaba!

Muchos saludos


----------



## BiaB

Hola,

estaba buscando opciones de traducción al español de la expresión italiana "acabar a _tarallucci e vino_".
He encontrado este viejo thread, sin embargo las soluciones propuestas no tienen el mismo significado, así que he pensado de hacer otro intento a ver si sale algo.

"Partir el piñón" se utiliza más bien para indicar dos personas inseparables que hacen todo juntas.

"Contigo pan y cebolla" se utiliza para decir que estaremos con otra persona en las buenas y en las malas.

Pero "acabar a tarallucci e vino" es otra cosa: es acabar en armonia, como si nada hubiera pasado, después de una discusión. No forzosamente la otra persona es un amigo inseparable con el que se va a hacer todo juntos, ni es alguien con el que estaremos en las buenas y en las malas. No hay en absoluto estas dos connotaciones en la frase italiana.
Por poner un ejemplo: puedo discutir con un transeunte, luego la discusión se aclara por el motivo que sea y acaba todo en una risa. No vuelvo a verlo, no soy su amiga ni pienso estar con el "partiendo el piñón" ni voy a estar con él "pan y cebolla".

¿A alguien se le ocurre alguna expresión equivalente?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Quando una situazione da chiarire finisce a 'tarallucci e vino', quiere decir  'quedó en nada'.


----------



## Ciprianus

Terminar con un apretón de manos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Hay una respuesta mía de dos años atrás pero se refiere exclusivamente al contexto propuesto que es el título de un capítulo.
En general, si uno tuvo una larga conversación para no llegar a nada y sin embargo para mostrar sus buenas maneras ofrece algo al oponente antes de despedirlo, creo que podríamos pensar en cerveza con maníes, por ejemplo.  
"La terminamos con cerveza y unos maníes" pero la expresión _per se_ no tendrá el contenido de fracaso que conlleva su par italiana. Entonces: "La terminamos con ...pero no llegamos a nada".


----------



## BiaB

Kaxgufen said:


> Hay una respuesta mía de dos años atrás pero se refiere exclusivamente al contexto propuesto que es el título de un capítulo.
> En general, si uno tuvo una larga conversación para no llegar a nada y sin embargo para mostrar sus buenas maneras ofrece algo al oponente antes de despedirlo, creo que podríamos pensar en cerveza con maníes, por ejemplo.
> "La terminamos con cerveza y unos maníes" pero la expresión _per se_ no tendrá el contenido de fracaso que conlleva su par italiana. Entonces: "La terminamos con ...pero no llegamos a nada".




Interesante, no la conocía. Supongo que será argentina por aquel “maníes”. 
Pues sería justo lo que busco si no fuera que me sirve para un contexto o más “universal” o cubano en lo específico. 
De todas formas “tarallucci e vino” no tiene connotación de fracaso en absoluto, al revés: significa básicamente hacer las paces. La imagen se refiere precisamente a la idea de que con una persona con la estabas peleando acabas tomando vino y comiendo en armonia. 

Gracias por la aportación! Me apunto la expresión argentina.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Ciprianus said:


> Terminar con un apretón de manos.


Sempre mi è sembrato che finire a taralluccci e vino si riferisca che finii a cazzeggio.


----------



## King Crimson

Solo quería aclarar que normalmente la expresión italiana tiene una connotación bastante despreciativa (también véase definición en el post 5), ya que insinúa que las partes que comenzaron una discusión acalorada sobre un tema, con posturas totalmente opuestas y aparentemente irreconciliables, acabaron  conformándose con un acuerdo de bajo nivel. Por lo tanto algo que “finisce a taralluci e vino“ por cierto “queda en nada” (post 11), pero la expresión italiana también incorpora un matiz irónico que refleja cómo, a veces, las mismas personas que sostienen que los principios nunca se negocian son precisamente aquellos que al final van a hacer concesiones.


----------

